# Romance comics



## paintballadict9 (May 6, 2010)

Know of any?

I dont care if its gay, straight, lezbian or bisexual.

links please.

thanks guys ^_^


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

Here's a nice gay one. http://ychan.ca/g/anyone+know+who+might+of+drawn+this?/


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 6, 2010)

I already read Heat, Concession(kinda romance), Twokinds, Furthia High, Better Days, Closet Coon, and Fur piled.


----------



## Smelge (May 6, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> I already read Heat, Concession(kinda romance), Twokinds, Furthia High, Better Days, Closet Coon, and Fur piled.



So in other words, you're looking for one that isn't shit?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Here's a nice gay one. http://ychan.ca/g/anyone+know+who+might+of+drawn+this?/


There should be a NSFW tag on that.


----------



## Satoshi (May 6, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> I dont care if its gay, straight, lezbian or bisexual.


Lezbian.


...

Lesbian.

:I Z does not always = S


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 6, 2010)

It's not furry.
It's manga.
http://www.onemanga.com/The_World_God_Only_Knows/
But it's a romantic comedy about a boy who is hella good at romance video games, and is approached by what they call a "new devil" to catch runaway spirits from hell.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 6, 2010)

DDoS possibly?

Don't have the link, someone took it down.


----------



## wahaneebelly (May 7, 2010)

A girl whose love was trampled on by her childhood friend who turns out to be an upcoming idol. after having her heart broken she takes vengance by beating him in his on game and entering the showbizness.. Whether you're trying to appeal to women through romance or the gay community through gay themes, they're both viable ways to increase readership, and so long as the current readers keep getting what they want..


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 10, 2010)

wahaneebelly said:


> A girl whose love was trampled on by her childhood friend who turns out to be an upcoming idol. after having her heart broken she takes vengance by beating him in his on game and entering the showbizness.. Whether you're trying to appeal to women through romance or the gay community through gay themes, they're both viable ways to increase readership, and so long as the current readers keep getting what they want..


 
ok...buuuuuut....

link or GTFO?


----------



## KAiZA (May 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Here's a nice gay one. http://ychan.ca/g/anyone+know+who+might+of+drawn+this?/


Maybe I just haven't seen that many great comics but... this is the sweetest thing I've ever read ;_; <3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 13, 2010)

KAiZA said:


> Maybe I just haven't seen that many great comics but... this is the sweetest thing I've ever read ;_; <3



This This This This This

And I have a published copy of the mag it came from.


----------



## KAiZA (May 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> This This This This This
> 
> And I have a published copy of the mag it came from.


What mag is it? o_o


----------



## Thallis (May 13, 2010)

KAiZA said:


> What mag is it? o_o



I thinking it's Heat.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

Thallis said:


> I thinking it's Heat.



Correct, Heat #4.


----------



## zulixia (Jun 23, 2010)

I think i like comics now...it reminds of mass effect 2 when fem shep chooses garrus at the end...WOO that is sweeet XD


----------



## WeArePossessed (Jul 5, 2010)

I really liked Fur-Piled. Was a pretty sweet comic imo


----------



## grygon (Jul 6, 2010)

Chibi Vampire.  Het.  She gets a nose bleed at first sight when she falls in love.  Full of tropes, funny, and cute.  
http://www.mangafox.com/manga/chibi_vampire/

Sex Pistols.  Yaoi.  Should appeal to the average furry as it's about animal-people (shifters... in a way):
http://www.mangafox.com/manga/sex_pistols/


----------



## Viva (Jul 7, 2010)

Circles is by far my favorite one.  Even though it's not _based_around romance, there's a lot of romance in it.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 9, 2010)

Inoshishi said:


> try my comic ^^ its about gay romance, action and adventure. http://www.drunkduck.com/Kemono_Densetsu/index.php?p=543716


 
Ffss, reading from far right to left is going to be difficult to get used to...

Pretty crazy stuff about all these comics. Ever since I decided to read some furry comics (Concession was the first one) for every comic that I stumble upon and I like I have read every episode of that comic within a week. I read Concession in a day, Furthia High in a day, Two Kinds within 3 days, Closet Coon within 2 days, Fur Piled within 3 or 4 days. Yup that's what I do all day during the summer.


----------

